# Tooth extraction yesterday, facial swelling today



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

So yesterday Baby Girl had her carnassial tooth extracted. It was otherwise a healthy tooth but she broke it, so she had it removed. She came home around 4 yesterday afternoon and slept basically the rest of the day other than going out to potty, and she even ate. This morning she seems fine, a little reserved but otherwise okay. I would expect that with the lingering effects of the anesthisia and she's on clavamox and two different pain meds for five days. She does have a little bit if facial swelling, I have already called the vet and left a message to get back to me ASAP. Just wanted to see if this is normal? I know when people get teeth extracted its normal to a certain extent the days following but can become serious if it doesn't go down. Just wanted to see if anyone else has had to have a tooth removed and if there was any swelling. Not asking anyone to be a vet, like I said, I'm waiting on a call back from her vet already.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I've never seen significant swelling from dental extractions (and I've had my share of dogs who needed them!), but I would not think it's too unusual. If she's on clavamox (a great dental antibiotic, BTW!), and pain meds, she should be fine. But I applaud you for calling the vet. Nothing wrong with being sure!

Henley recently had a carnassial tooth extracted too, as it was broken. He recovered fine, with little swelling. He did have some, though, but nothing outrageous. He was on Rimadyl, which is an anti-inflammatory, as well as tramadol, and has recovered well.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply  she is on novox and tramadol for 5 days every 12 hours. The swelling seems to have already lessened as the morning wanes off so that is a good sign . Still haven't heard back from the vet so I will update when I get ahold of them but she seems to be doing good and the stitches/area look great from what I can tell(not a dentist by any means but it looks good). 
This was her this morning:








This is her just now, less than three hours later:









Will be keeping an eye on her of course but everyone keeps telling me it should be normal and as long as it doesn't last more than a day or two or get worse then she will be alright. She's my fat girl and I just want to be absolutely sure she's okay


----------



## busybe (Feb 7, 2014)

how is she now. I know i am a little late. do you have a pic of her mouth all healed up.


----------

